# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > آموزش: آموزش کامل نرم افزار NTTacPlus

## hraeissi

با سلام 

امروز یکی از دوستان در خواست آموزش برنامه NTTacPlus رو کرده بود ،گفتم اینجا بزارم تا همه  استفاده کنند .

http://www.mediafire.com/?tq6bmep2ey5ft9m

امیدوارم مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیرد 

موفق باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## hraeissi

ای بابا فقط 2 نفر استقبال کردن؟!! :متعجب:

----------


## eshpilen

حالا چی هست این NTTacPlus؟

----------


## joker

خیلی جالب بود ، ولی شاید علت اینکه که استقبال نشده اینه که از عمراستفاده nttacplus در ایران بیشتر از 10 سال شاید بگذره :)
اکثر افرادی که باهاش کار داشتن ، تا الان همه چیزش را یاد گرفتند ، یا کانفیگ هاشون را تمام کردند و دیگه کاری به کار اکانتینگشون ندارند.
خیلی ها هم حتی نمیدونن چیه :)
البته اینم توجه داشته باشید که توی این سایت شاید 30-40 نفر همیشه همه پستها را بخونن ، بقیه فقط میان جواب مشکلاتشون را بگیرن و برن پی زندگیشون...

*اونایی که میدونن چه مطلب خوبی را ترجمه کردین ، قدرشو میدونن...*

----------


## M-NINJA

با سلام

خیلی خوب بود

اگر ممکنه آموزش تصویری نصب رو هم بر روی سرورهای مجازی بزارید

با تشکر

----------


## iman_s

سلام
من می خوام یک اکانت بسازم که 100 نفر کانکت بشوند اما هرکس که کانکت میشه بعد از یک ساعت dc بشه و تا فردا نتونه کانکت بشه
چه کار کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## seryos

باسلام 

من چند سوال دارم سوالات من به شرح زیر می باشد :
01_چگونه در برنامه ی nttac plus یک یوزر یک ماهه تک یوزره بسازم ؟
02_چگونه بفهمم در برنامه ی nttac plus مثلا یک یوزری که یک ماهه ساخته ام کی کانک کرده است ؟

خواهش می کنم تمعنا می کنم کسی بلد است مشکل ن را جواب دهد خواهش می کنم تمعنا می کنم لطفا این مشکل ما را جواب بدهید



باتشکر

----------


## hjran abdpor

این سایت بیشتر مباحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی را دنبال میکنند، شاید تو انجمن های شبگرد و .... مظرح میکردی بیشتر استقبال می شد . 
من به جای همشون میگم خسته نباشی............

----------


## lo000rd

سلام دوست عزیز 
با توجه به اینکه من کارم فروش وی پی ان هست مدتی هست که میبینم یوزرهای انلاین میشن که من نساختمشون بررسی کردم دیدم هر یوزری که دلت خواد مافیه تو قسمت یورزنیم بنویسی بدون پسورد کانکت کنی سریع وصل میشه به پشتیبانی سرور هم گفتم میگه مشکل از نرم افزار nttac هست من باید چیکار کنم که جلو این یوزرهایی که تو اددلیست یوزرهام ندارم رو بگیرم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
بای

----------


## lo000rd

ممنون از آموزشی که گذاشتین

----------


## mohammad.madadi

اقا دمتون گرم ..

بسیار مفید بود...

من از این نرم افزار بازهم مشتری خاص زیادی رو دارم و خیلی ها اعتماد دارن هنوز به این نرم افزار 

کارش واقعا درسته ...

تشکر ..

----------


## mili1374

با سلام 
یه سوال خیلی مهم دارم خواهش میکنم از کسانی که مطلع هستند کمک کنند 

سوال : چطور میتونم سیستمی راه اندازی کنم که کاربران بتونن حجم و اطلاعات اکانت خودرا در سایت مشاهده کنند.

----------


## Mask

> با سلام 
> یه سوال خیلی مهم دارم خواهش میکنم از کسانی که مطلع هستند کمک کنند 
> 
> سوال : چطور میتونم سیستمی راه اندازی کنم که کاربران بتونن حجم و اطلاعات اکانت خودرا در سایت مشاهده کنند.


از IBSNG استفاده کنید. یا برای NTTAC پنل تحت وب بنویسید.

----------


## mili1374

> از IBSNG استفاده کنید. یا برای NTTAC پنل تحت وب بنویسید.


 ممنون که پاسخ دادید اما میشه راهنمایی کنید که آیا با ibsng میشه همین کارو کرد و اگر مخصوص nttac باشه چه چیز هایی نیازه ؟

----------

